# Clover looking things and something else



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

In STA. Some clover looking stuff and plantain looking stuff - hit it a few weeks ago with Celsius, MSM, and speed zone 3 way.

Looks weakened but not dead. Should I hit it again with the same stuff, and spot treat? Or try something else entirely?


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Bottom picture looks a little like pennywort. I had the top picture weed and it pulls incredibly easy unfortunately I noticed it after I sprayed 2-4d which affected it greatly. I couldn't really properly ID it because it did a great job at killing it.


----------

